# Magpie Pigeons



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows the history of the magpie pigeon breed?
I know pigeons all have a homing instinct some more developed than others but just wondering about the Magpie.
Not that I am going to release him at any distance but he flys around the house and looks nice in the air so that just got me wondering.
Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## PJ1969 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi DAK1 
I have English magpies beautiful pigeon especially the blacks,
http://www.magpiepigeon.com this site has info...and...http://darwinspigeons.com/#/magpie/4535910764
as for homing instinct theres is poor! i do loft fly mine but there all paired with chicks so they dont wonder off and get lost i would not fly a single bird they need a nest and mate to keep them around hope this helps... PJ


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I think magpie pigeons look very nice and unique. Here is a video of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XItDiX1-0ss


----------

